# Form or Weighting Issue



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

4 oz on a 26" bar and 2oz off the back; I am sure the bow feels unbalanced. You need more weight on the back bars. using GRIVs formula to get you in the ballpark you need 13 oz on the back. 4*26=104/8"=13oz. now with two back bars you can split that weight up to achieve better balance. 4 oz may also not be enough on the front. I would say you definitely need more weight on the back.

I ran 6 oz on my 30" BStinger on my Elite XLR Saturday and it held better than my 3oz I had been running. I was running 6 oz on the front with 11 oz off the back on a 10" bar when it felt pretty good.

Have you tried using just one back bar? Most people I have seen run one on the left side (right handed shooter)


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

bow hand's not fully relaxed. tension in the pad of your thumb makes a hard fulcrum for the grip to rock on. you're trying to push the bow with your grip hand.


----------



## Bullseye2010 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok guys, I tried shooting today with a new stabilizer setup of my buddies. I had a 30" front bar with 4oz and a V-bar setup with two 16" bars not sure one the rear weight something like 8oz. It felt a thousand times better than my other setup. And Boilerfarmer12 a single side bar gives me a horrible cant to my bow to the left side. I think I need a V-bar setup for it to fit right in my hand. 

Ron W.- I tried shooting with less tension in my hand but it caused me to almost send my back tension through the wall. I am shooting as loose as I can between my arms, and still effectively hold my bow back.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you should have no tension in your hand at all, you want the skeletal structure of your hand to compress, so that bone to bone contact is what supports the bow in your hand. your fingers should be loose and fully relaxed. while at full draw, someone should be able to "flick" your fingers around, by lightly slapping them with their finger. if they can't do that , you have tension in your hand that is producing the fulcrum that your bow rocks on.
the only other cause can be simply too much draw weight causing your draw arm to quiver. that will send the bow into that left and right shake, as it pivots on your grip. excessive draw weight will also prevent your brain from letting your hand fully relax.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Why don't you take the stabilizers off until you get your form sorted out. Ron is most likely right about your bow hand, but it might be your anchors or you may be losing back tension as you settle into full draw. 

The purpose of stabilizers is to make you more stable at full draw, not less. Take them off until you can be stable without them, then use them to enhance that stability. Stabilizers are terrible at covering up form flaws. 

Allen


----------

